# Toro 826 fuel tank issue



## Ronn (Nov 4, 2019)

Hi guys, new to the forum here. I have a Toro 826 the model appears to be 38150(its a little worn) and it hasn't ran in two years. I tried putting gas in the tank to try and start it and discovered a fuel leak right at the tank immediately. Where the shutoff screws into the tank it is cracked. I tried searching for parts without luck, can anyone direct me to a good source for parts or a universal replacement? 

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

you'll need to enter the serial number here, then you can see the parts diagrams.

https://www.toro.com/en/parts?SearchText=38150&SelectedFilterByOption=equipment


----------



## Ronn (Nov 4, 2019)

Thanks, the serial number is 7000480. Doesn't look like the gas tank is listed.. must be a discontinued part then?

If so, has anyone had success with another style of tank from another machine? 

I'm also curious about the year, how do you tell from the model and serial number?

Here is a picture of the blower with my helper.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Plastic tank? I think they are around $100 on Amazon, ebay, etc. Repair kit is about $10. Worth a shot...Nice helper!!


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

try here: https://www.jackssmallengines.com/j...ngine-briggs-stratton-model-no-190406-3054-01

tank: https://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/part/briggs-stratton/691993


Jacks Small Engine is an excellent resource for info, and reasonable on prices too.


----------



## Ronn (Nov 4, 2019)

Thanks guys, I have the plastic tank on order and it should be here next week. I will post an update when I get it.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Ronn said:


> Thanks guys, I have the plastic tank on order and it should be here next week. I will post an update when I get it.


 *That is a BRIGGS Part Number not TORO. k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Ronn said:


> Thanks, the serial number is 7000480. Doesn't look like the gas tank is listed.. must be a discontinued part then?
> 
> If so, has anyone had success with another style of tank from another machine?
> 
> ...


 * The year is 1984.*


----------



## Ronn (Nov 4, 2019)

Hey guys, just wanted to provide an update. I ordered the fuel tank from the part number listed on jacks small engines. It is a Briggs part as said above. The fit was great and the blower is up and running.

The only issue I'm having now is once I shut it off, fuel begins leaking out of the carb from the inside. It isn't fast so I'm thinking that varnish on the needle surface isn't the culprit. It appears to be dripping from the bottom bolt that holds on the air intake. It is a 3 bolt flo jet updraft carb. If I turn the gas off and run it out of gas there is no issue. I did some reading and some info I got was that the seating surface on the emulsion tube needs an o-ring.

I will look into this and post back. Feedback is welcome.

Thanks


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

That is an old model and the carburetor is a very old design that had problems with the fuel leaking unless you turned off the fuel valve when it is not running, so that is normal for the leakage.
If those older designed carbs did not leak, then you knew you had a problem with them, it is very common for them to drip.
Other than that, the old Briggs engines were built better than a lot of the new ones.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

very common problem in the old updraft brigs carbs, find a rebuild kit and throw it in as the needle and seat are worn from age and not made for ethanol blended gas we have today


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

Ronn said:


> Thanks, the serial number is 7000480. Doesn't look like the gas tank is listed.. must be a discontinued part then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice blower and dog I have the same helper but hes a little older. 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Ron,
Leakage from these two-piece Briggs updraft carbs is not normal and acceptable,and Briggs distributed a technical update to address this problem in 1996.


Fuel can leak between the carb body and the mating surface of the main nozzle.Briggs addressed this problem by using a Teflon washer.


The document includes other troubleshooting procedures for the leakage problem.If you'd like a copy of the paper,PM your e-mail address.


----------

